# 65 twin exhaust tips



## trimfixer (Sep 29, 2009)

I am trying to find out the proper location of the twin exhaust tips for my 65 GTO. I know they go behind the wheel well under the quarter panel, but do not know the proper placement. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

They take some special hangers back there too. Take a look at my restoration pictures in my sig, you'll get an idea how they should look.


----------



## trimfixer (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you so much for the picture Rukee. That helps me alot. Car looks great too.


----------

